

Why do students find Mathematics difficult? - amit_pradhan
http://akshar.co.in/blog/archives/455

======
BrentRitterbeck
Mathematics is not any more difficult than any other subject. Everything takes
practice to be good at it.

I'll take a stab at guessing why mathematics is VIEWED as difficult. It's the
abstract portion of it that many people tend to think about when you bring up
the term "mathematics".

Many people have no difficulty with mathematics when it comes to adding up
dollar bills and coins to pay for something. It's only when you remove
mathematics from the real world that people start to get flustered. Basically,
mathematics at this point is not difficult, but merely foreign. Think about
something you find difficult. Is is really difficult, or it is just foreign to
you?

------
rawr
Because it's hard.

